# Bali snake



## Rache (Nov 7, 2008)

Held this awesome little fellow in Bali about 6 months ago... wanted to take him home. Does anyone know what breed he is?

Cheers
Rache


----------



## andyh (Nov 7, 2008)

not really up on exotic id`s but its a real beauty, youre very lucky


----------



## Rache (Nov 7, 2008)

He was a lovely snake, I wanted to smuggle him home as the guy just used him to make some money off tourists (which he reluctantly got off me, after much debate).


----------



## Retic (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, it's a Reticulated Python, my favourite python species in fact.


----------



## SCam (Nov 7, 2008)

reticulated python 4 sure


----------



## SCam (Nov 7, 2008)

(the longest python in the world!!!) its beautiful!


----------



## Gavin (Nov 7, 2008)

retic! i just saw them at toronga zoo a few days ago at my school excursion.


----------



## Rache (Nov 7, 2008)

Sweet as... he must be a small one then? He was so nice and placid. Not like the ones that tried to eat J Lo and Ice T.....


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

beautiful retic!! i would have wanted to take him home too!!!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2008)

Island Retics inc those on Bali, are reported to be a dwarf species. Bali also has Burmese Pythons, found at the western side of the Island.


----------



## BillS (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice retic!

I have a Bali retic. Called a Bali yellowhead retic, but his head has faded from yellow as a juvie to more like a normal as an adult. Raised him from a c.b. baby to a 12-foot heavy adult so far.

You'd have quite the handful with one of those!

Bill


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Hes absolutely gorgeous...very jealous Rache!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 8, 2008)

gee they look awesome!


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 8, 2008)

She's a Beauty......

Snake is too....LOL...


----------



## Rache (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww shucks I was thinking my hair looked eww!


----------



## aoife (Nov 10, 2008)

very pretty snake!!


----------



## MMAnne (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow how pretty 

Thought I'd post a pic of one i held in Bali last year (excuse the scribble, it was a REALLY bad photo haha)...

Check this guy out  He was VERY heavy


----------



## MMAnne (Nov 10, 2008)

BillS said:


> Nice retic!
> 
> I have a Bali retic. Called a Bali yellowhead retic, but his head has faded from yellow as a juvie to more like a normal as an adult. Raised him from a c.b. baby to a 12-foot heavy adult so far.
> 
> ...



Sorry double post, but I am SO jealous. Usually I'm all about native species (kinda have to be, living in Perth). But retics and burmese pythons... well I would do anything to own one


----------



## jasontini (Nov 10, 2008)

Might be the same Retic.? that python is huuuuge...
Nice pictures Rache n MManne..
(how safe isit to go to Bali now.??)


----------



## Viaaf (Nov 19, 2008)

*Beautiful Balis*

I agree with you all that they are beautiful snakes.





Their temperment is usually pretty touchy, I wish mine was as calm as those seem to be!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 19, 2008)

Grrrr, Why didnt you steal him for me!?

Lol, he's beautiful, im very jealous, he looks like a reticulated python.


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 19, 2008)

mmmyes i remember doing that too in Bali, with a larger one (i think the same as the one in the second photo?) at Bali zoo. It was pretty big! it almost tipped me over when i was holding it hehehe
ill see if i can dig up any photos of me with it? dunno...


Nat


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice snake.


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 19, 2008)

heres a link to photos from my holiday  theres one in there of me with the snake, and some others  enjoy:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/bali-photos-of-my-holiday-81266


----------

